# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Dikush qe dine per WAP security?

## BlackRain

Posedoj sektor  2.4ghz dhe kam menduar qe te i bej nje siguri pak me te madhe WLAN rrjetes mirepo me duhet ndihma e atije qe di ..

.... ( e per ata qe nuk e ka as me te vocrren ide se qa po kerkoj atehere mos te lodhet te shkruajn fare).. 

dmth si te implementohet - konfigurohet enkriptimi WAP ne Mikrotik 2.9.6   dhe se si do te ndokoj tek klienta qe jane tash me te lidhur..

thanx

----------

